# togliere l'imballo



## red_heart

Tengo otra duda: "Come procedere per togliere l'imballo". En la traducción que estoy corrigiendo, el traductor puso "Como proceder para quitar el embalaje". No es mejor decir simplemente "Cómo quitar el embalaje"?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, es más escueto, me parece mejor.


----------



## Neuromante

Mejor usa el verbo _desembalar_

Como proceder para desembalar
Como desembalar
Procedimiento para desembalar
Procedimiento para el desembalaje
Desembalaje 

Formas no faltan. La tuya también sirve pero a mi personalmente me parece un poco cacofónica.


----------



## red_heart

Repito, estoy corrigiendo un texto traducido por un traductor español, así que encuentros algunas dificultades al corregir algo que a mí personalmente no me suena bien, dado que soy italiana - lamentablemente. 
Gracias por todas sus sugerencias.


----------



## xeneize

Yo personalmente lo uso y lo oigo, no me parece cacofónico.
Sin embargo, coincido en que usar el verbo _desembalar_, ya que lo hay, es aún más preciso.


----------



## red_heart

Como quieran y sugieran ustedes. Los hispanohablantes son ustedes


----------



## Cristina.

Ya puestos,
Togliere l'imballo (quitar el embalaje)= disimballare/sballare la merce (desembalar).
Sinónimos son, luego que cada uno coja el que más le guste 
Qual è più impiegata, disimballare o sballare, o dipende dai gusti personali?


----------



## Neuromante

Me refería a la de Red Heart. La tuya va bien.

Una cosa, Red, en otro hilo usas *k* en lugar de *que*, te van a amonestar los moderadores si lo haces mucho.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR)


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> Qual è più impiegata, disimballare o sballare, o dipende dai gusti personali?


Io uso di più disimballare; anche perché sballare (o sballarsi), nel gergo giovanile, significa ubriacarsi, drogarsi et similia.


----------



## xeneize

Nunca oí _sballare_ por _desembalar/disimballare_...


----------



## Cristina.

Grazie ad entrambi.
A Roma è conosciuto "sballare", invece in Sardegna no.

PS: Sballare = excederse, pasarse


----------



## Neuromante

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR)

_Sballo_ equivale al español (Gerga) _Pasada_, pero creo que no tenemos formas ni para adjetivo ni para verbo. Siempre pensé que venía de_ ballo_, no de _imbalagio_


----------



## red_heart

Neuromante said:


> Me refería a la de Red Heart. La tuya va bien.
> 
> Una cosa, Red, en otro hilo usas *k* en lugar de *que*, te van a amonestar los moderadores si lo haces mucho.
> 
> Y te equivocas, Xeneize no es hispanoparlante


 
Huy, vale. Eso no lo sabía, ya que es la primera vez que utilizo este tipo de recursos electrónicos. Voy a leerme las reglas del forum enseguida entonces.


----------



## Neuromante

Es fácil, se pide usar los idiomas correctamente tanto la gramática, como la ortografía (Para ayudar al aprendizaje) y empezar los hilos nuevos con alguna forma de saludo (Por educación)
El resto es de sentido común.


----------



## xeneize

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR)

Bueno, dejando las bromas, el verbo _sballare_ sí que se conoce en Cerdeña, y bien, pero no con el significado de "disimballare", que sonaría ridículo acá, sino con el relacionado con el desenfreno, las drogas, el exceso, etc..
También se usa el sustantivo correspondiente, "sballo", que corresponde más o menos al _cope_ argentino, a _alucine_....


----------

